# 3.8L Routan "Normal" coolant Temp Q?



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

What is the "normal" operating temp of the OEM thermostat. I ask because i recently had mine replaced, and now it seems like they might have put in some that is lower than OEM.

Mine sits at roughly 188 Deg according to the temp gauge


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

I have 4.0 and my temperature sits about 188 degrees. And I think manual states the same temp.


----------

